# process editing



## dan walters (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello 

I was editing my photo and posted this on on my instagram. 

What do you think?? 

Instagram photo by dan william • Oct 14, 2016 at 10:16pm UTC

I am trying to improve on my skills more, I want my feed on instagram like JACK MORRIS (@doyoutravel) • Instagram photos and videos 

How do I improve, edit, tips? Thanks


----------



## tspear (Oct 16, 2016)

Dan,

A few general comments:
1. Jack Morris has a rather distinctive eye for a good shots where people are not the focus shot, but still add an element to humanize the shot with the couple being very remote and facing away from the image. (This is based on a ten minute scan of the images)
2. What edits did you make to the image?
3. Items I would have done, one fix the supper bright light on the lower left on the steps. This distracts the eye.
4. Not sure if caused by instagram, or the paint was off color. But the white in the star on the right does not look "pure". Did you check for clippings in the black/white to use the max gamut?
5. I personally would reduce the overall exposure a minimal amount and the increase the highlights slider, and then use a radial filter with erased areas around the subject to increase the local exposure a very small amount, increase the shadows.
6. The skin tone somehow looks off, and no I have no way describe how to fix or what looks off to me.

Good luck,

Tim


----------

